# annotated oblivion map



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 22, 2006)

sorry for the size of the image,but for all you oblivion fans it should be useful-







please feel free to resize it.


----------



## Agility (Oct 22, 2006)

You made it?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 22, 2006)

no,not me.i found it on a dl site.i hope its useful tho'.

sorry again for the huge size.i did'nt know how to thumbnail it.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 22, 2006)

Quality


----------



## Chewy (Oct 22, 2006)

nice one, if I get a bigger screen I will start playing Oblivion again meh I think I would like to play it with a controller since I'm lazy but that can only happen on 360 tried with my controller couldent set mouse comands.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 22, 2006)

awesome stuff, something tells me ive found a few more places than that map shows tho


----------



## Canuto (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow thanks a lot tigger


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 22, 2006)

no sweat,i spotted it on my dl site and figured it was pretty useful for you oblivionites .

if anyone would like to try and resize it tho if its too big.it is a 2.1mb file tho.


----------

